# Quitting Smoking



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Is anyone else trying to quit smoking??? I started using the patch on Weds(July 8th). So I'm entering hour #64 without a cigarette. I had been smoking over 10 years at a rate of about 3 packs/week. 

I figured I'd start a thread for anyone who is trying this. If there's another thread feel free to call me an idiot & point me in the right direction! ;-)


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Almost 2 months since I had one. I went off cold turkey. The first 2 weeks or so were the hardest. I've quit before though so I don't know if this is for good or not. Good luck.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Woo hoo congrats on quitting! I quit in June of 08. Two things really helped me. One was a book by Allen Carr called "The Easy Way to Stop Smoking." The second was the forums/community on becomeanex.org
You can do it!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah thats very tough to do. A friend of mine struggled with trying to stop smoking for years and it made him feel aweful. Good luck!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I quit last September after smoking about 2 packs a day for 20 years. It is really hard for a while. I really felt like I'd lost a friend, didn't know what to do with myself. It was awful. It does get better if you can hang on and after a while, the only thing you'll regret is that you didn't do it sooner. 

Whenever you feel tempted, remember this. You don't need cigarettes. They need you.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

meganjo said:


> Drink lots of water. Water is good for you anyway, and most people don't get enough. It will help flush the nicotine and other chemicals out of your body, *plus it can help reduce cravings by fulfilling the "oral desires" that you may have.*


teehee.

Quit for new years. Started again in about two days. Ah well.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

scaredtolive said:


> I went off cold turkey. The first 2 weeks or so were the hardest..


God yeah, I havent touched the stuff since December 27th. Me ma had been making loads of sandwiches, I thought it'd never bloody end!


----------



## onemanwolfpack (Jan 22, 2011)

Off them now for two weeks with 24 hour patches.Ive been a 20-25 a day regular smoker (40 when drinking) for 5 years.Delighted i have and saved so much money and gotten fitter.keep it up!!!:clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I quit December 30th, went almost three weeks without a smoke and started again a few days ago. I quit again yesterday, have just about 48 hours in so far.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> I quit December 30th, went almost three weeks without a smoke and started again a few days ago. I quit again yesterday, have just about 48 hours in so far.


Keep at it , it took me more than 5 tries but I just kept on trying I'm at 6 years now smoke free.


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

I gave up again on 01 January 2011 and so far so good. 23 days and counting. I feel so much better and calmer. I can't recommend it enough. I'm using patches, and I tried to immerse myself in activities that I used to associate with smoking (boredom, going to the pub, breaks at work). I guess it's been a bit like CBT with nicotine, in that I'm working through the negative thoughts! It's working really well for me, and I'm a lot happier with myself. 

Good luck for all those giving up or thinking about it!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't have any desire to quit myself, I still really enjoy it. I don’t smoke that much though, it's too damn expensive!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I quit for 8 months then started again. I smoke anywhere from 0 to 3 or 4 cigs a day.


----------



## Loffluoca (Jan 24, 2011)

*in the district of krasnoyarsk region are looking for a missing person man*

*thieves' repertoire* players follow the hygienefrom head to toe Vasilevsky Island residents are more concerned with the construction of high-speed diameter than the sea front (St. Petersburg) 7 wonders of the world: our response to chamberlainmusicians nautilus pompilius created an album of russian rock That the Germans well, the Russians - tube


----------



## coelidemo (Jan 24, 2011)

*at the airport, domodedovo passenger has seized 5 kg of heroin*

*the tokyo stock exchange opened in positive territory - the nikkei index rose 1,14%* 
operation primrose crashes?
japanese avtoentuziasty defied global auto giant

Forced to stopFour new stadium built, Brazil

curry favor
the first results of nikolai maksyuta stay in venezuela

Municipality of Lipetsk happy "Budget-2008»


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aaaaaand I've failed again. . . Oh well, I guess I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

The key is to quit gradually. If you normally smoke 10 a day, try to smoke 9 a day for a while, then 8 a day for a while, and so on. I used to smoke and that's what I did.


----------

